# dc training



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

anyone tried dc training? what did you think of it?

good for mass? strength? etc etc over all opinions

even if you havent tried it, would you or would you not ?

imm thinking of using it when im gaining again,


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I like the idea behind it but honestly i grow best doing tons of sets.......i prefer the DC method that and HIT but i do simply grow best with tons of volume.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

it will be higher volume than i usually use tbh... the last year i have worked in the 5x5 range so will be higher vol than usual, im liking the idea of tons of vol and weight too, similar to what tiny tom has in his journal.. many exercises.. high reps but high weight ( obv for me and not attemping tt lol)


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> how many working sets do you do per bodypart or per workout mate? i'm growing well on 35-40 sets roughly a week (that's my whole body covered), so don't see any reason to go higher volume yet, everyone is different though of course.
> 
> meant to try DC a couple of times now, but i am growing well on push pull legs still


Roughtly 20 working sets per workout up to 7 work outs per week so normally 100-140 working sets per week.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

warren_1987 said:


> it will be higher volume than i usually use tbh...


You must be using v low volume then mate,

The typical 2 way DC split all you're doing is 5 working sets (4 of them typically rest-paused with an 11-14 rep-range) during the whole workout - 3x a week.

I'm enjoying it at the moment


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

I done one 8 week dogcrapp cycle, was oki but doubt I'd do it again. Only thing I really enjoyed was the 20 rep squats, and you can just incorporate them into any workout. Same is true for rest pause methods!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ah24 said:


> You must be using v low volume then mate,
> 
> The typical 2 way DC split all you're doing is 5 working sets (4 of them typically rest-paused with an 11-14 rep-range) during the whole workout - 3x a week.
> 
> I'm enjoying it at the moment


well i meal reps per exercise lol i would do more exercise per bp but rep range ..

do you rate it? im still thinking i may do this or shed loads of volume.. reason being is i get lots of rest



54und3r5 said:


> I done one 8 week dogcrapp cycle, was oki but doubt I'd do it again. Only thing I really enjoyed was the 20 rep squats, and you can just incorporate them into any workout. Same is true for rest pause methods!


yeah , i have been popping them n now.. and if i get less than 15reps i do another 2 sets to max lol killer,


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

It helped a lot for my strength when I was on it, got me past some plateaus

I'm just starting it again now actually, bit of a change from powerlifting training 

You need to see how your body reacts to it, as con said, he reacts best to high volume, saunders also said he didn't like it much. Try an 8 week blast, and see how you gain.

Make sure you read for hours over on intense muscle first.


----------



## gt190 (Dec 25, 2009)

its good, got some good strength gains on it.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

heard its really good for strenght.. but my main aim is muscle gains. good for this.. im even thinking of mixng it in .. ie higher volume with pause reps may even try the train every day route with 1 or 2 days off


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

i tried dc training while ago enjoyed it did get bit stronger,also i upped my food intake tried rest more,its just bit strange start of with cause you dont do much each bodypart per session but obviously you train it more than once a week!!


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Only way to know is give it a go. To make a fair judgement id say try it 6 months minimum if you do it, cant judge any system after a couple of months imo.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks for the input all, obv this is a bit of a '' how long is a peice of string '' question but in your opinion..

i have trained pretty low ish volume for around 1 year now.. 5x5 on the main compound of each work out . ad a couple auxiallary at 3x8

would you in your opinions .. give dc ago .. or give high vol ago?

i will be coming of a cut so want to really maximise growth in this period


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Try DC. It opens up your eyes to better ways of training than once a week bodypart splits


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah, at first it looks like very little to do each body part but added in with training 3 times per week could be a killer...


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Ib been on dc for 4 months now and im loving it tbh im growing really well on it.


----------



## zoco (Nov 23, 2010)

You have to be an advanced trainee to be able to do DC.Beginner DC trainees (and this group includes 90% of the advanced trainees) are suggested to do the 2 way split.Advanced DC trainees (just a few elite weightlifters-as DC himself is referring) are on the 3 way split.

I've done two 8 week blasts in the past and got solid strength gains and good muscle gains also.The trainings are so intense if done right, that you will feel like puking after every workout.

I would do it again, but unfortunately I had some blood pressure problems and that kind of Intensity was too much for me.Hopefully I will do it again in future.


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

Anyone have an Ebook on this or good link on who protocol, ie the diet to run / training method etc


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

zoco said:


> You have to be an advanced trainee to be able to do DC.Beginner DC trainees (and this group includes 90% of the advanced trainees) are suggested to do the 2 way split.Advanced DC trainees (just a few elite weightlifters-as DC himself is referring) are on the 3 way split.
> 
> I've done two 8 week blasts in the past and got solid strength gains and good muscle gains also.The trainings are so intense if done right, that you will feel like puking after every workout.
> 
> I would do it again, but unfortunately I had some blood pressure problems and that kind of Intensity was too much for me.Hopefully I will do it again in future.


this isnt really true at all mate. alot of the advanced dc guys go back to the 2 way split in the off season. the 2 way split has been shown to be the fastest way to put muscle on a guys physique as a whole.

the 3 way split is then used for several reasons - when preping/dieting, to bring up weaknesses, to give more recovery time for set periods when a persons weights start to get very heavy the 2 way can become very taxing when ran for repeated blast and cruise phases.

its a good training program if you know your body well enough to pick exercises that you get the most out of, can be on top of ur eating consistantly and are strong minded/experienced enough to be able to push ureself to cause enough muscle fiber damage in just 3 sets


----------



## zoco (Nov 23, 2010)

hilly said:


> this isnt really true at all mate. alot of the advanced dc guys go back to the 2 way split in the off season. the 2 way split has been shown to be the fastest way to put muscle on a guys physique as a whole.
> 
> the 3 way split is then used for several reasons - when preping/dieting, to bring up weaknesses, to give more recovery time for set periods when a persons weights start to get very heavy the 2 way can become very taxing when ran for repeated blast and cruise phases.
> 
> its a good training program if you know your body well enough to pick exercises that you get the most out of, can be on top of ur eating consistantly and are strong minded/experienced enough to be able to push ureself to cause enough muscle fiber damage in just 3 sets


My point was that even the 2 way split is for advanced trainees.Many will start DC, see the 3 way split and jump right to it,thinking that it's just a regular push/pull/legs split.

Like you said 3 way split is used mostly when a weights start to get very heavy(that is in very advanced weightlifters).


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok well giving it a go for 6month to ayear see if it works for me.. check out my log dc training log


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm onto my second blast now and am loving it.

I stumbled upon DC training when looking into HIT on another forum. I liked the idea and spent a good few months reading up on it on intensemuscle.com and decided to give it a go. I love it and am getting stronger all the time and gaining weight gradually. I've just started some AAS's (40mg dbol e/d, 500mg Test E, 600mg Equ) this week for 12 weeks so hopefully the gains in weight and strength will be even better!


----------

